

Hans Rosling's 2006 Talk at TED (Inspiring Video) - dpapathanasiou
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/92

======
create_account
I almost gave up on it before the gapminder.org part -- now _that_ has a lot
of startup potential.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
They've already built some cool stuff
(<http://www.gapminder.org/downloads/applications/>) but it only scratches the
surface.

------
ivankirigin
I loved this talk when I saw it a few weeks ago. TED is so ripe with good
ideas.

